# Java Applet und Proxy mit Benutzeranmeldung



## bernd00 (11. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab seit langer Zeit ein Problem mit einem Proxy und Java Applets. Konnte leider bisher nichts finden.

Problem ist folgendes in einem Unternehmensnetzwerk:
Es gibt einen Proxyserver für den Zugriff ins Internet an Domäne A. Einige Clients (ich auch) arbeiten an Domäne B. Domäne B ist Domäne A untergeordnet.
Beim Client Domäne B (Windows 7) wird in der Kennwortliste der Proxyserver mit Benutzername und Passwort eingetragen. Dadurch kann der Benutzer Surfen ohne immer wieder Benutzername und Passwort einzutragen, jedoch nicht bei Java Applets. Applets im Browser werden nicht ausgeführt, nur wenn sich der Client an Domäne A anmeldet kann das Applet ausgeführt werden. Bei den Applets kommen unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen, meistens aber die Meldung, dass keine Internetverbindung besteht.
Die Applets sind nicht selbst erstellt, z. B. der BMW Konfigurator, oder Finanzamt.

In der Systemsteuerung im Java Control Panel ist in den Netzwerkeinstellungen "Browser Einstellungen verwenden" eingestellt. Im Browser ist der Proxy eingetragen.

Bisher ging das immer mit anmelden an Domäne A. Nur nun hab ich ein Java Desktop Programm, das auch nicht funktioniert . Das Programm muss ich öfters benutzen und will nicht ständig die Anmeldung wechseln. Im Programm selbst kann ich einen Proxyeintragen, aber keinen Benutzernamen und Passwort.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?

Würde mich freuen 

MfG


----------

